
Show HN: I created HN profile widget - sideproject
https://hackernews.club/hacker/profile
======
tonteldoos
It seems to have become broken between your first post, and today? I tried the
widget out again, and top stories now lists the top story, but then seemingly
random other ones.

------
sideproject
Hello. Would love to get your feedback! Here's my profile as an example. :)

[https://hackernews.club/hacker/profile/sideproject](https://hackernews.club/hacker/profile/sideproject)

A few weeks ago, there was a Show HN post regarding GitHub profile widget - I
always wanted to do a widget, so I was inspired by that post (and also, since
the code was in GitHub, I heavily borrowed many of its ideas)

~~~
exolymph
Nifty! I added it to a couple of my websites :) I particularly like your font
choice.

~~~
sideproject
Thank you!

Since it's within HN's crowd, I wanted to find a nice "programming font" on
Google Web Fonts. I'm using this.

[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Inconsolata](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Inconsolata)

Other good "programming fonts" I found are

Cousine -
[https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Cousine](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Cousine)

Droid sans mono -
[https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Droid+Sans+Mono](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Droid+Sans+Mono)

Roboto Mono -
[https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Roboto+Mono](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Roboto+Mono)

------
Andaith
Nice. It's case-sensitive though. Also, everything appears as undefined if you
type an invalid username. May I suggest an "Invalid username, case sensitivity
matters" warning?

~~~
sideproject
Good picking! Will fix that up right now. Thanks! :)

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
This is very nice! Can you make it so that the Top Submissions links go to the
HN discussions?

~~~
sideproject
Thanks!

Good idea - some people wanted to go directly to the link, but I might make
both links available!

~~~
natsu90
I think no need for the external link, people will eventually find the link in
the discussion title.

